# french carpenter in USA?



## french_carpenter (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi I am french carpenter and I am searchig for a job in West Virginia.
Is this job searching for new laborers? 
Do I have chance to find a company that can employ me for my french knowledge of this job?
Can I work as carpenter for the US army?
Do I need a biometric passport for coming in USA?

Thanks for your help and sorry for my english


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

french_carpenter said:


> Hi I am french carpenter and I am searchig for a job in West Virginia.
> Is this job searching for new laborers?
> Do I have chance to find a company that can employ me for my french knowledge of this job?
> Can I work as carpenter for the US army?
> ...


Have you any method of securing a suitable status to work? Without that, your job search is pointless.


----------



## french_carpenter (Mar 25, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Have you any method of securing a suitable status to work? Without that, your job search is pointless.


What means "a suitable status"? I don't wanna be manager of my own enterprise, I just wanna be a laborer.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

french_carpenter said:


> What means "a suitable status"? I don't wanna be manager of my own enterprise, I just wanna be a laborer.


If an American carpenter hopped on a plane to France with his tools, he couldn't legally work there. Indeed, with his tools in the bag he would probably be turned around by passport control. Why would you believe America is different?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

french_carpenter said:


> What means "a suitable status"? I don't wanna be manager of my own enterprise, I just wanna be a laborer.


By "suitable status" fatbrit is asking if you have any claim on a visa with working privileges. (Think "carte de séjour") No one can hire you if you don't have the right to work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

